# Shetland Ponies



## ILoveHorses (Dec 9, 2010)

Are they pretty good ponies?
Can you guys give me some info on conditioning fat little ponies for showing? 



Thanks


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 9, 2010)

I just need tips on showing and grooming, and conditioning!!
The pony in the avatar is Chester!!


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Dec 11, 2010)

work work work, shetlands are made to be used. sturdy strong little ponies. around here, everything with a job does much much better than anything idle. my horses need wet saddle pads, and my dogs need long tongues, that keeps their minds sharp their condition up to par.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## w c (Dec 20, 2010)

Shetland ponies need just as much care and conditioning as full size horses.  They have a few of their own issues - foundering easily when being fed grain, and lipidemia - fat getting into the blood when they do not eat.  

So cutting feed off entirely isn't good for them, and overfeeding them grain or other rich feeds is not good either.  They generally do not require any grain at all.  Driving is a good exercise for little ponies.  They can also be longed, led from another horse, etc.

The key with conditioning is to start gradually, and gradually work up to more work, just as with any athlete.  So for example -  with a very out of shape pony that has been out of shape for a long time - 

two weeks of walking in hand for fifteen minutes five days a week, starting with five minutes the first day, and adding a few minutes each day.  Be sure to walk the same amount clockwise as counter clockwise(always, with all steps).  Change direction frequently rather than going one way for seven minutes and one way for the last 7 minutes.

The next two weeks are spent doing the fifteen minutes a day of walking, and adding a little trotting in hand or on a longe line.  One lap of trotting in each direction to start, adding a half a  lap in each direction a day.

The next two weeks, are spent adding more energetic trotting or cantering.  So after six weeks, the pony is better conditioned.

At that point, the pony can gradually have some driving slowly added in, and perhaps hop over a few little six inch cross rails once a week.  The idea is for the work to keep them slim, fit and healthy all their lives.

I keep a diary, so my (faulty) memory doesn't get things wrong.  I try to stay consistent - even in the winter.  Horses aren't like sports equipment we can just put away when the weather is not appealing.  They're athletes, all of them, and a fit athlete is a healthy athlete.

Ponies are in many ways like horses.  They need to have their hooves trimmed on time, so to avoid straining their tendons and joints.  They need to be kept in shape like little  athletes all their lives, and fitness needs to be maintained.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks W C!!!!


----------

